# Custom 3 inch Downpipe back exhaust idea



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

what do you guys think about using this muffler for this and then getting the 3inch flange for my 42dd downpipe instead of going down to factory size pipe. It would be the Magnaflow 14267, check out this link.
http://www.jegs.com/i/Magnaflo...T=999
Has 3 inch in and dual 2.5 out
Then use 3inch pipe the whole way back


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Custom 3 inch Downpipe back exhaust idea (jhsoccerodp)*

That will work fine. dual 3" out is bigger than the 3" in overall


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 3 inch Downpipe back exhaust idea (M this 1!)*

think it will look and sound good, and do you think i can just buy the pipe already mandrel bent and cut them down to size and then have them welded


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Custom 3 inch Downpipe back exhaust idea (jhsoccerodp)*

Mine is very similar to the one RoadyTT has pictured below...Magnaflow as well...6" round 3" in 3" out...









Mine, very dirty and black tips due to blown turbo, but u get the idea.









_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 10:55 PM 3-18-2009_


_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 9:44 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

video?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_video?

Workin out some bugs right now but soon...blown turbo (just got my P.O.S. Kinetic/Rotomaster turbo replaced after all of 8 miles on it with a Garrett) and now I am having overheating issues (see my threads). But best way to describe it, throaty like a V8 at normal driving and at WOT (open dump wastegate) it sounds greater than or equal to a Harley, no exagerattion...kinda thinking of rerouting back into the main exhaust stream...not sure I can bare it with the top down.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

What tip/resonator things are those on your exhaust?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_video?

This is the video of that exhaust...not one like it...THAT exhaust.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=29


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_What tip/resonator things are those on your exhaust?

Eurojet, 3" in 4" out


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
This is the video of that exhaust...not one like it...THAT exhaust.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=29 

Do you by chance have any pictures of that exhaust on your car?
I've seen the pictures of it off the car and on a lift on the Green TT, but I want to see what it looks like on the ground. I'm thinking about using a 4" single round Magnaflow with two Resonated 4" tips to make a custom cat back for mine and I was gonna model it around the Mufflex one.

_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Eurojet, 3" in 4" out

How did you go about obtaining them? Does Eurojet sell them on their website or do you have to contact them? Thanks.


_Modified by 20vTurboTT at 11:42 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboTT* »_
How did you go about obtaining them? Does Eurojet sell them on their website or do you have to contact them? Thanks.


I contacted [email protected] on here and he hooked me up...nice price too and they are high quality with nice Eurojet logos on the tops of them.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmm... and they are resonated???
I was considering buying the Eurojet 3" Cat Back for $680ish shipped, but yesterday I was online pricing a custom kit and I was quite surprised at what I found. I can get a 4" single round 3" in, 3" out Magnaflow muffler for $80, 5 ft of 3" stainless for $100, and 3" stainless mandrel bends for $30ish a piece. All I would need is some nice resonated tips and I would be set for a much cheaper price (a friend of mine welds at a local shop.) Hit me up with a PM about the price they charged you, and if it makes sense I may very well go custom with my cat back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

These are the exact resonators I used...I was skeptical about going with ebay stuff but when they came I was very plaesed. Very high quality and a lifetime warranty (what is really going to go wrong on a resonator though. I just had the guy chop the extra 2" on either side off to make them 10" http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
WOW, you're cool.







Let me fix this my original quote so you don't get butt hurt about it 
_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 9:42 AM 3-19-2009_

No hurt feelings...just saying "that's the noise that exhaust makes"....nothing more.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

My bad then...Post is edited...It came off differently.










_Modified by jwalker1.8 at 11:54 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

No worries...
On the car


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Awesome, Thanks!
Do you have any lower angles? What I'd like to see is how visible the piping is from say a car behind you. I'm very OCD when it comes to how low stuff hangs under the car so if I'm gonna copy the Mufflex design I need to know how it looks from that angle. If you don't have any pics it's no big deal, I was just curious.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboTT* »_Awesome, Thanks!
Do you have any lower angles? What I'd like to see is how visible the piping is from say a car behind you. I'm very OCD when it comes to how low stuff hangs under the car so if I'm gonna copy the Mufflex design I need to know how it looks from that angle. If you don't have any pics it's no big deal, I was just curious.









The 6" muffler is very apparent from the back as it's polished and does sit a little lower than stock. You're going to see it from distances greater than 15 feet without a doubt.










_Modified by roadyTT at 1:57 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
The 6" muffler is very apparent from the back as it's polished and does sit a little lower than stock. You're going to see it from distances greater than 15 feet without a doubt.
_Modified by roadyTT at 1:57 PM 3-19-2009_

Ok great, that's the exact info I wanted to know. Thanks for the picture!
I like how you can't see the pipes leading up to the tips. And if I decide to go the custom route I'll be running the 4" Single Round Magnaflow so hopefully I'll be able to tuck it up a little higher. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

what length is your 6inch round muffler?

_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
The 6" muffler is very apparent from the back as it's polished and does sit a little lower than stock. You're going to see it from distances greater than 15 feet without a doubt.









_Modified by roadyTT at 1:57 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

would i be better off doing the 2.5 or going for the full 3. I heard you loose tq with a full 3 but gain hp. Well i want more pep and sound.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (jhsoccerodp)*

I say go with the 3" turbo-back system, it's a different machine entirely.


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Custom 3 inch Downpipe back exhaust idea (jhsoccerodp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhsoccerodp* »_what do you guys think about using this muffler for this and then getting the 3inch flange for my 42dd downpipe instead of going down to factory size pipe. It would be the Magnaflow 14267, check out this link.
Has 3 inch in and dual 2.5 out
Then use 3inch pipe the whole way back
 








hey jhsoccerodp, did you go for the 14267? if you did, how's it going so far? you see, I have the magnaflow 14267 just installed and I just love it, they are cheaper on ebay but I wanted a warranty (the salt on the roads here in winter kills an exhaust) so I got it here  magnaflow 14267 , or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by jbracefan1977 at 10:17 AM 10/26/2009_


_Modified by jbracefan1977 at 4:47 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

I envy the stealthier muffler, I used to really like the Blueflame but I've gotten tired of the polished nutsack look...if only it didn't sound so good


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

What kind of tips are you running there sir? They look fantastic!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I envy the stealthier muffler, I used to really like the Blueflame but I've gotten tired of the polished nutsack look...if only it didn't sound so good
























can't you just paint the muffler black?


----------

